# THE RENOVATION OF A 70 YEAR OLD PILLAR WHEEL CHRONOGRAPH MOVEMENT



## chronoxx (Nov 12, 2015)

This is an example of a first edition Landeron 52 pillar wheel chronograph movement. Two pushers, 45-minute recording runner, 14.5 lignes. It's over 70 years old. Doesn't look like it though.









Of course, this movement wasn't always in this condition. When I received it, the little guy looked like this......





























​
The entire mechanism: pivots, wheels, all moving parts were rusted and the balance staff was broken. No way for it to tick. But I believe that no vintage movement should be labeled as a lost cause. It's too late for a service.....time for a complete renovation. And so.....

The mechanism was entirely disassembled.








The rust was manually removed. All pivots and wheels polished. All parts were then individually inspected and cleaned. After cleaning the parts were oiled and reassembled. The balance staff and mainspring were replaced. Finally, the reassembly of the movement .






















To be honest,.......a real pain in the butt to work on, but I am very happy with the end result.

​


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Fantastic work. You wouldn't have thought it possible.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

one of the best retorations ever ?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

:notworthy: Superb Work! :notworthy:

Do we know what "EDITIA" is for/means/stands for?


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Editia watches were certainly worn by members of the Wehrmacht in WW2 - so it may well have been a Landeron movement over-stamped with that. In the way that LeCoultre bridge plates were sometimes with a Vacheron & Constantin mark when destined for that maker.

Great job, by the way..


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

What a fount of horological knowledge exists on this forum! Thanks WillFly, today's "something new" :toot:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

First class job!!!

Mike


----------



## chronoxx (Nov 12, 2015)

hughlle said:


> Fantastic work. You wouldn't have thought it possible.


 Don't give up on them!!



vinn said:


> one of the best retorations ever ?





mel said:


> Superb Work!





Will Fly said:


> Great job, by the way..





dobra said:


> First class job!!!


 *Thank you gents, appreciate it!* :biggrin: :biggrin:



Will Fly said:


> Editia watches were certainly worn by members of the Wehrmacht in WW2 - so it may well have been a Landeron movement over-stamped with that. In the way that LeCoultre bridge plates were sometimes with a Vacheron & Constantin mark when destined for that maker.


 *Note to self: Gotta be quick around here! * *In your debt WillFly!! *

Some may not know that at that time there were only a handful of companies with the capacity to produce a chronograph movement. So yes, the Editia mark was stamped on this movement.....but for my part, I see it as a Landeron 52.

Thank you all for reading!!


----------

